# Dropzone N1 ??



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

DropZone (*cough*cough*) now offers a coilover kit, complete with top mounts. These struts have threaded bodies such that ride height can be reduced without reducing suspension travel (I've seen this on a WRX Cusco set I corner balanced). Interesting. Anyone tried it? Seen it? Comment on it?

G


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Look in the crappy coilovers list. that's all you need to know.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> DZCO9100 --------Sentra Adjustable Coilovers 95-UP Set of Four


 if you can get them to tell you what the spring rates are..............then maybe.....but with nothing but a part numer to go by meh? :thumbdwn:



> Tel: 1-305-256-8889, Fax: 1-305-256-6875 . Thank You.


get to work! :thumbup:


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

No mention of the N1 set in that sticky (I looked) - they only mention DZ by brand name, and I'm confident they imply the spring/sleeve kit only. The N1 is a threaded body strut set. My hopes are that they may have gotten their engineering act together, but likely we'll never know (or rather, we'll know what we already know). Another thread here has a guy talking about when he worked for DropZone and the management was all "hush hush" about spring rates. The guy figured that they reverse engineered existing sets.

As it is, I wish Progress was on the ball for the B13 three years ago like they are now. *sigh* Shall I replace my suspension a third time??


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Skinny G said:


> No mention of the N1 set in that sticky (I looked) - they only mention DZ by brand name, and I'm confident they imply the spring/sleeve kit only. The N1 is a threaded body strut set. My hopes are that they may have gotten their engineering act together, but likely we'll never know (or rather, we'll know what we already know). Another thread here has a guy talking about when he worked for DropZone and the management was all "hush hush" about spring rates. The guy figured that they reverse engineered existing sets.
> 
> As it is, I wish Progress was on the ball for the B13 three years ago like they are now. *sigh* Shall I replace my suspension a third time??


The rumors are that Hypercoils (Hyperco) is actually building the springs for the N1 kit. It makes me wonder if they outsourced the dampers as well, or if that's something they're putting together in-house.


----------



## chriscar (Apr 30, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> The rumors are that Hypercoils (Hyperco) is actually building the springs for the N1 kit. It makes me wonder if they outsourced the dampers as well, or if that's something they're putting together in-house.


Hi, I'm the guy that handles the Hyperco B13 & B14 Group Buys (I don't work for Hyperco, I'm just a SR20 enthuiast doing my part). 

Can you point me to a source of the information on Hyperco making the springs for DropZone?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

chriscar said:


> Hi, I'm the guy that handles the Hyperco B13 & B14 Group Buys (I don't work for Hyperco, I'm just a SR20 enthuiast doing my part).
> 
> Can you point me to a source of the information on Hyperco making the springs for DropZone?
> 
> ...



and the research begins :cheers: 
Chris


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

chriscar said:


> Hi, I'm the guy that handles the Hyperco B13 & B14 Group Buys (I don't work for Hyperco, I'm just a SR20 enthuiast doing my part).
> 
> Can you point me to a source of the information on Hyperco making the springs for DropZone?
> 
> ...


I've actually seen it in a number of places, but I think the closest thing to a source I have so far is this post on NorCalSRT4 forum. It's definately not enough information to say much of anything, but it's also one of the only potential leads I've found.


----------

